# Help! Urine stinky boots



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried vinegar? I have an ozone air purifier at home and I used to sit my chore boots in front of it overnight and it worked really well. I feel your pain!!!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Have you tried vinegar? I have an ozone air purifier at home and I used to sit my chore boots in front of it overnight and it worked really well. I feel your pain!!!


I AM IN PAIN! I LOVE those boots. (they have steel toes and are the perfect height but now they STINK. UGH. ) 

thank you for the suggestion. I'm going to try that right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wild old thing said:


> ****, my western boots picked up some serious horse urine stank.
> 
> My ariats and my half chaps not so much - the usual, managable - but the westerns are really bad.
> 
> ...



LOL! That's why you designate a pair of boots to be your "barn boots". Usually I demote a pair from "good boots or show boots" status to "barn boots" when I need to buy a new pair. The "barn boots" are worn only in the barn, never get in the truck or car and stay on the porch at the house. After a few years, if you forget and wear them to town, you can clear a restaurant with them. Especially effective if you and the friend you meet for lunch BOTH forget to change your footwear. LOL! Ask me how I know that..........

The good news? You get used to the smell and don't notice it too much. The bad news? Sounds like your best boots just got demoted. Sorry. :hide:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's why rubber boots were invented.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't know how this will work on leather, but chlorine bleach (Clorox &c) does completely remove cat urine. (Bought a house whose previous owner wasn't real good about litter boxes, and it had soaked into the floor of the utility room. Use a fairly dilute solution, and you can actually see the urine bubble as the bleach destroys it.

Also do this in a well-ventilated area, as I'm told the fumes are poisonous.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

After you treat them, hang them in the sun for a few days. Remember, we put our schooling Western pads upside down in the sun to kill bacteria, and it's the bacteria that is stinking up your boots!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you all. Recently I tried to explain to my husband why I haven't worn my birthday present - a gorgeous pair of hand made snake skin boots to the barn...I just fear the whole ****/mud/crap thing. It can't be helped. They're big animals and they GO a LOT!

My steel toed boots are suffering (and stinking). I just sent them out to have the pull on straps replaced. When they come back, I'll start the destinkafication process. vinegar, then bleach, then the sun, repeat, etc etc.

I'll do it for the Ariats and then for the steel toes. The snake skins are still perfect.


----------

